# Back up power source for blower motor



## Bspring (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a back up power source for my blower motor. My furnace is in the basement but tied into the duct-work and needs a blower to get the heat into the house. I have a generator but would like to find out about a solar solution.


----------



## mellow (Mar 21, 2013)

You need to find out how much power it takes to run your blower first.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 21, 2013)

And if it will run on a modified sine wave or if it requires a pure sine wave.


----------



## JP11 (Mar 21, 2013)

KodiakII said:


> And if it will run on a modified sine wave or if it requires a pure sine wave.


 
I can run my boiler on a scrounged battery from my old Mercedes diesel that I scrapped.  I attached the battery to a UPS backup power supply from my old PC that had a dead batt.  Those things run on 12V.  So.. if you can get away with 1200 watts..   you can find a UPS solution and add a bunch of 12V batteries.

JP


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 21, 2013)

Same but different I know, but my pellet stove made a really bad humming noise when I tried to run it off a regular UPS.  Was told by the dealer that a pure sine wave power source is required or you will start frying "parts".  Probably depends on your control system and motor type.


----------



## rkusek (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/community/forum/mechanicals/20709/swapping-ecm-psc-fan-motor
Take a look at this.  It's talks about replacing your PSC fan motor with an ECM mimicking version without the ECM control but still saving some electricity.  The 60W draw at the lowest speed caught my attention.    It appears as though one could set up the Concept 3 version (less than $200) for the same output as your PSC fan to satisfy your existing furnace or AC requirements but operate it at a lower speed for your wood based heating (water/air HX in my case).  Plus it comes in 120V version vs. 240V.  My HVAC guy was out this summer to replace the outdoor condenser fan motor (4yrs old) under warranty and noticied the air handler fan sounded a little wierd on startup (I've noticied this as well).  It might be a good time for me to look at something like this.


----------



## ihookem (Mar 25, 2013)

My power went out a month ago and my wood boiler would have over heated but I just plugged in the wood boiler and it was ok. The furnace fan was not ready for a power failier though. NOw I have hydronic and with the wood boiler pump running it won't over heat because the hydronic pull enough BTU's .


----------



## Bad Wolf (Mar 25, 2013)

I used a 600 watt pure sine wave inverter and it runs my boiler (TARM Excel 2000), fans and all my circ pumps plus a couple of CFL's.
Two deep discharge batteries will keep everything going for at least 6-8 hours depending on whats running. I added the Xantrex relay and now I've got an auto backup system.
I'd like to add a couple of solar panels to keep everything charged.  There is a small power draw if you keep the inverter on. (which is the only way the relay would work).  
http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/prowatt_sw_600.html


----------

